# Lowrance LCX-28c



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I picked up a used LCX-28c.It did not include a GPS antenna.Does anyone know what model antenna will work with this unit?
Thanks in advance,Jeff


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

It came with the LCG 2000, I have been told but never tried that the lcg 3000 & 4000 will also work on the lcx 26 & 28 but you may need to use an adapter cable (red to blue or blue to whatever color connection, and software update


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bowhunter71 said:


> I picked up a used LCX-28c.It did not include a GPS antenna.Does anyone know what model antenna will work with this unit?
> Thanks in advance,Jeff


The LCX-28 has a RED NMEA-2000 connector. It will run with an LGC-3000 or 4000 antenna using RED NMEA-2000 protocol. It will also run with an LGC-2000 antenna, but needs an adapter cable to go from the BLUE connector on the LGC-2000 to the RED NMEA-2000 network. Have a look at the OGF thread I wrote a few years back on NMEA-2000 architecture: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=114491 The links are all inop now since Lowrance changes their site around so much, but the post will give you some ideas on how to set up an antenna on a NMEA-2000 network. Then, ask all the questions on here that you will likely have.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

Can I hook a LGC-3000 directly to network port on the LCX-28c?The Lowrance antennas that I have seen on ebay look like they are male prongs.The back of the unit is also male prongs.I take it I will have to buy a cable to go between the antenna and the unit.If so does anyone know what cable I need?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bowhunter71 said:


> Can I hook a LGC-3000 directly to network port on the LCX-28c?The Lowrance antennas that I have seen on ebay look like they are male prongs.The back of the unit is also male prongs.I take it I will have to buy a cable to go between the antenna and the unit.If so does anyone know what cable I need?
> Thanks for the replies


No, you cannot hook directly into back of the LCX-28 unless you have some sort of "Y" cable with a 60 ohm terminator. 

For an LGC-3000 antenna, there should be a short RED cable coming from it. Best bet is setting up a simple RED network. Connect two RED "T" connectors together (part numbers 119-79). On one end of "T" attach a male 120 ohm terminator, and the other attach a female 120 ohm terminator (part number 119-97 is female, 119-99 is male). From the bottom of one of the "T"s run a RED cable to the LGC-3000 (for example, a 25&#8217; RED extension cable, part number 119-83). From the bottom of the other "T" run a RED cable to the LCX-28 (for example, a RED 2&#8217; extension cable, part number 119-88). To power the network, the LCX-28 data/power cable will have three branches. One is to power the LCX-28. The next is to connect NMEA-0183; disregard this one. The last branch is for NMEA-2000 network power. Connect that to positive and ground. There you go.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I think a starter kit is what I will need (N2K-EXP-RD-2) 0124-69 .It comes with everything you listed above.
Thanks Workdog.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bowhunter71 said:


> I think a starter kit is what I will need (N2K-EXP-RD-2) 0124-69 .It comes with everything you listed above.
> Thanks Workdog.


It shows that a network power cable (NMEA-2000) comes with the kit. MAKE SURE YOU ONLY POWER THE NETWORK WITH ONE POWER NODE. Either use the network power cable that comes with the kit, or the NMEA-2000 power branch that comes with the LCX-28 data/power cable. You must only use one power source on an NMEA-2000 network. By the way, the network power cable, LCX-28, and the antenna are each going to require their own "T". If you use the NMEA-2000 network power branch on the LCX-28 data/power bundle, you will only need two "T"s. If you use the separate network power cable, you will need a third "T". Good luck.

P.S. With this network, if you ever buy another NMEA-2000 capable gps, add the gps onto the network and you can share coordinates between the two units. If you take a man overboard fix on the one gps, the other automatically picks up the coordinate too.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

I will have to use the power node in the kit because the power connector that the guy gave me with the unit does not have power wires for the NMEA-2000.So I will have to buy another T I guess.Seems like it would be alot easier and cheaper if they would have made the antenna just plug directly into the head unit.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

bowhunter71 said:


> I will have to use the power node in the kit because the power connector that the guy gave me with the unit does not have power wires for the NMEA-2000.So I will have to buy another T I guess.Seems like it would be alot easier and cheaper if they would have made the antenna just plug directly into the head unit.


Lowrance does make an inline terminator cable that will connect to the antenna on one end and the head unit on the other. For BLUE networks, they used to make a "Y" cable with a 60 ohm terminator that would connect the antenna to the unit. However, you still would need to power the antenna with the NMEA-2000 power branch that should have come with the LCX-28 data/power cable. Perhaps the previous owner snipped the NMEA-2000 and 0183 branches off?


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

The guy I got it from bought a new HDS10.He just hooked his new HDS10 to the power cable and transducer on the boat. He sold the new power cable and transducer that came with HDS10 to me with the LCX-28c.I think I got it figure out now.Thanks to your help.

Thanks,Jeff


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Have you solved this yet? I have the same model Lowrance on my Alumacraft. I ran into problems with the first GPS - there was a recall on both GPS and cable so be cautious in purchasing a used GPS/cable. Problem was that it would periodically lose the connection between head and GPS - not good when 10-miles out on lake erie. There were changes in both the cable - termination - and GPS itself when i updated my unit. Let me know if you need further info still.


----------



## bowhunter71 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes I got it all hooked up.It seems to be working fine.I hope to get out on the water sunday.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

hey workdog and privi i have a 27c and been having trouble as of late depth on screen is inaccurate and a problem that started in March is the module not responding on the gps system i really like this unite put now its useless any help?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

eyeballs said:


> hey workdog and privi i have a 27c and been having trouble as of late depth on screen is inaccurate and a problem that started in March is the module not responding on the gps system i really like this unite put now its useless any help?


You might go on the Lowrance website and download the latest update for your machine. That might take care of it. If you don't have the doohicky to download the update from your computer to the chip, you can find one on e-bay for less than $10. For the LCX 27c, I believe your chip will have to be less than 1meg of memory. Those can be hard to find (maybe you have one in an old digital camera). Larger memory chips just will not work for some reason. The Lowrance website will tell you how to load the update (basically, once the update file is on the chip you plug the chip into the unit while the unit is off, then you power on the unit and the update will load automatically). As far as the gps antenna not working, check the cables are still connected, and make sure the NMEA2000 branch of the power/data cable connected to your LCX 27c is connected to power. Unfortunately, sometimes antennas go bad. But, I would try a computer update first before I start ripping stuff off the boat. Good luck...hope the problem isn't in the unit itself (Lowrance does give discounts on new equip if you inform them of your old unit problem).


----------

